# New Look, Tear Stains, and Grooming Issues



## LauraLuna (Apr 25, 2016)

Luna has a new look. She is so much easier to groom now and she looks soooo cute! And you can see her belton spots now! I have a couple of grooming questions. 1 What is the best way to get tear stains out? and 2 She does not like getting her tail and the back of the legs combed. I use a CC butter comb. I have been gently combing her everyday but she has not getting any better. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Grasshopper (Feb 28, 2016)

I also have trouble with combing Tully's back legs and tail. He is a 7.5 month old with chocolate parti coloring. We have an appointment for his fist haircut next week, so I am looking around at how others have done this with their Havs. I leading up to this first cut, I am giving him lots of treats while brushing him, massaging his feet, etc. I hope he does not give the groomer a very hard time. He doesn't like having his nails cut, and resists it, even though I have been trying to acclimate him to having his feet handled since he was a tiny puppy. I do like Luna's "look" after being trimmed.


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Cutie:smile2: Pie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You just have to be very gentle, but at the same time persistent and Instant that this is part of life. It's like a little kid who doesn't like to brush teeth or get her hair combed. It's just not an option. It's something that needs to get done. Eventually, they DO give in and accept it.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Luna looks darling!!! Such a sweet little face...The back legs and tail are a sensitive area. The groomer taught me when Scout was a puppy that I had to brush and comb that area throughly because I slightly avoided it.  If I didn't do my part it made it difficult for him and her when he was groomed. It's still not easy since they both have long coats. They are both good about the brushing and combing now. Truffles is so funny because when I pick her up and put on the table she will always give out one little growl. 😊


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What Karen said  Such a pretty little thing


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

LauraLuna said:


> 1 What is the best way to get tear stains out?


You need to wash their face twice a day at the corner of their eyes with a wet washcloth to prevent tear stains. If you have tear stains try applying Crystal White concentrate shampoo on the stains. You may also need to cut out the stains as their hair grows out.



> 2 She does not like getting her tail and the back of the legs combed. I use a CC butter comb. I have been gently combing her everyday but she has not getting any better. Any other suggestions?


Use treats, plenty of treats. I agree with the others, that persistence is the key. Ricky wasn't crazy about brushing in the beginning, but he is resigned to it now, as long as we pop a piece of kibble in his mouth frequently.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

So adorable.


----------



## J & Sachiko (Sep 24, 2016)

Looks like a little pirate!:laugh2:


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

I had to Google Belton spot, but now that I know what they are, I think they're awfully pretty! 

I have been using Angel Eyes gentle pre-soaked tear wipes whenever Mayzie gets an accumulation of damp under her eyes, which actually isn't very often. I think the little pot of 100 wipes will last me a good long while. She doesn't love them, but I put some kibble on the counter to distract her.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Ohh what a cutie!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

So Sweet


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

What a perfect name! Her face is reminiscent of the phases of the moon. Luna is adorable!


----------

